# Pegoretti Responsorium



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

I just got this one.


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

Jbartmc said:


> I just got this one.


nice ride!

and we definitely need bigger pics and higher resolution!

btw, are those Edge Composite 1.45 wheelset, minus its decals?
give us a ride report..


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

here is another nice one:
http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2010/07/responsorium-by-dario-pegoretti.html

AND

the owner's visit to Dario:
http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2010/08/visit-to-pegoretti-cicli.html


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

Maverick said:


> nice ride!
> 
> and we definitely need bigger pics and higher resolution!
> 
> ...


----------



## onlineflyer (Aug 8, 2005)

Awesome looking bike. Now we need a ride review.


----------



## txzen (Apr 6, 2005)

What handlebars are those?


----------



## txzen (Apr 6, 2005)

(grr, double post)


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

The bars are Deda Presa carbon bars. The bike rides very nice. I have been thoroughly impressed by its smooth ride, quick acceleration and steering. It rides better than any steel bike I have ever ridden. I am very happy with this bike.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

too large of a head tube, too much steerer tube, confused abstract art paintjob. Flash grab.


----------



## Lookbiker (Sep 2, 2006)

Beautiful bike.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

Jbartmc said:


> Understatement on the wheels is needed with *ANY* bike so as not to detract from the frame.


fixed that for you



Nice looking Peg.


----------

